# March of Dimes team name!?



## akblaze

Hi everyone! It has been quite some time since I have been on B&B as I am very busy with Scarlett, online classes (about to have my BA! WOOHOO!) and the lovely house work that seems to pile up!! I just decided that I REALLY want to do the march of dimes walk this next May. Scarlett was 5 weeks premature and spent 15 days in the NICU. She wasn't able to regulate her body temp and wasn't able to eat so she was tube fed and in an isolet. She was right next to this little 3lb baby, which made me see how lucky we were for stalling labor for as long as we did!!! I want to do this walk in honor of my beautiful baby girl and every preemie out there. However, now I am just stuck on a team name!!! I'm the furthest thing away from creative!!! Any ideas?? I really appreciate it! :flower:


----------



## laura077

Our 30 weeker is Drake, so we're Team Drake-growing baby dragons :flower:


----------

